# Costco Universal Tickets



## Darlene (Jun 19, 2011)

Costco currently has 3 day Universal tickets for $140. I have checked around and that is the best deal I've seen, even comparing to Undercover Tourist or Universal prices. 
We only plan to go for two days. Do you think we could sell the extra day? There are 7 of us going. Or do you think I could buy 5 tickets - 5 people go 2 days, and then hubby and I could go 2 days with the extra days on the ticket. We'd still have a day left over. 
 
Darlene


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 19, 2011)

Darlene said:


> Costco currently has 3 day Universal tickets for $140. I have checked around and that is the best deal I've seen, even comparing to Undercover Tourist or Universal prices.
> We only plan to go for two days. Do you think we could sell the extra day? There are 7 of us going. Or do you think I could buy 5 tickets - 5 people go 2 days, and then hubby and I could go 2 days with the extra days on the ticket. We'd still have a day left over.
> 
> Darlene



The tickets are per person.  So you can't use one day and then some one else go the next day on the same ticket.  I know Disney uses finger prints.  I think Universal has a similar set up.  

Also another way to get Universal tickets.  Check with your bank for credit card rewards.  I have a chase ultimate rewards debit card.  I spend on that for everything.  My points add up quick.  I was able to get 4 free, one day two park tickets.  This saved me over $480.00.  I shared this info before and another person on tug was able to get 7 free tickets.  $840.00 savings.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 19, 2011)

Disney doesn't use fingerprints. They would like for you to think that. They measure your finger width. 
We have a Chase Rewards account. I opt for the cash reward. We used to have a Chase card with much better rewards, but they 'discontinued' the card. It has left me with a very bad impression of Chase. 
We decided to by the 3 day tickets at Costco. We fly out late on the last day there, and decided to use it then. I would never do that with a Disney ticket. 
Darlene


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 19, 2011)

6scoops said:


> The tickets are per person.  So you can't use one day and then some one else go the next day on the same ticket.  I know Disney uses finger prints.  I think Universal has a similar set up.
> 
> Also another way to get Universal tickets.  Check with your bank for credit card rewards.  I have a chase ultimate rewards debit card.  I spend on that for everything.  My points add up quick.  I was able to get 4 free, one day two park tickets.  This saved me over $480.00.  I shared this info before and another person on tug was able to get 7 free tickets.  $840.00 savings.



Usually, redeeming rewards for these tickets is extremely poor value, unless one has no other use for them. For example, same reward points could have been probably redeemed for two round trip tickets to Europe, saving about $2500.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 19, 2011)

Darlene said:


> Disney doesn't use fingerprints. They would like for you to think that. They measure your finger width.



Shhhhhh.... don't tell anybody.  :ignore: 
I've also found this to be true.  Not that I would do anything like that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2011)

Universal makes you show your ID every time with the AP's.  It's the slowest possible system in the world for park entry.  If it's a humid morning, their little finger reader doesn't work well.  

I think they will make you sign your ticket upon entry, as stupid as that sounds.  

The tickets are for three separate dates, any dates, expiring at the end of 2014.  So why worry about using all three days.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 19, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Universal makes you show your ID every time with the AP's.  It's the slowest possible system in the world for park entry.  If it's a humid morning, their little finger reader doesn't work well.
> 
> I think they will make you sign your ticket upon entry, as stupid as that sounds.
> 
> The tickets are for three separate dates, any dates, expiring at the end of 2014.  So why worry about using all three days.



I think once ticket is activated by entering the park, you only have 5-7 days to use all remaining 2 days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I think once ticket is activated by entering the park, you only have 5-7 days to use all remaining 2 days.



I read the back of the package at our local Costco, and it doesn't say you have to use the tickets within so many days.  It's pretty clear you get 3 separate days.  They are great tickets, really a good deal, and we are considering the purchase ourselves, instead of renewing those annual passes.  

On the Universal website, they have a 3-day pass for $145 + tax: 



 ULTIMATE FLEXIBILITY
Less Than $25 Per Day!
Full Details $174.99 $154.99  




 PARK TO PARK ACCESS
Less Than $38 Per Day!
Full Details $149.99 $132.99  




 PARK TO PARK ACCESS 
Less Than $49 Per Day! 
Full Details $144.99 $129.99  




 PARK TO PARK ACCESS 
Less Than $68 Per Day! 
Full Details $134.99 $121.99  




 2 PARK ACCESS
Full Details $112.00 $104.00  


So why would anyone think the Costco tickets are such a great deal, if you have to use them within a week?  They really can be used this year, next year, and the year after.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 19, 2011)

*Universal Orlando tickets*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Usually, redeeming rewards for these tickets is extremely poor value, unless one has no other use for them. For example, same reward points could have been probably redeemed for two round trip tickets to Europe, saving about $2500.



In regards to points redemption, with this particular program I usually get, $100 cash back or $100 gift card for every 10,000 points.  

The Universal ticket  (1 day 2 park) is only 5,000 Chase Ultimate Rewards points.  So I'm getting 2, $112.00 tickets/$224.00 worth for every 10,000 points.  That is more than double the norm.

Everything else I have looked into in regards to redeeming rewards, even with airline tickets is 10,000 points equals $100.00. To get at $200.00 airline ticket I would need 20,000 points.   So as far as I can tell this is a great use for the points!  Plus after all the money I'm spending on the Disney tickets, it's great to get these tickets for free!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 19, 2011)

Just as a comparison, here are the prices for Florida Resident AAA members:


2 Day Base Ticket - Adult (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$124.99  $93.99  $31.00  

Must use both days within 60 days of first use. Includes 2 visits to CityWalk in the 60 days. 


2 Day Base Ticket - Child (ages 3-9) (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$111.99  $83.99  $28.00  

Must use both days within 60 days of first use. Includes 2 visits to CityWalk in the 60 days. 


2 Day with Park to Park Access - Adult (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$144.99  $113.99  $31.00  

Visit both parks in the same day.

Must use both days within 60 days of first use. Includes 2 visits to CityWalk in the 60 days. 


2 Day with Park to Park Access - Child (ages 3-9) (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$131.99  $103.99  $28.00  

Visit both parks in the same day.

Must use both days within 60 days of first use. Includes 2 visits to CityWalk in the 60 days. 


3 Day Base Ticket - Adult (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$139.99  $98.99  $41.00  

Must use within 180 days of first use. Includes 3 visits to CityWalk in the 180 days. 


3 Day Base Ticket - Child (ages 3-9) (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$124.99  $88.99  $36.00  

Must use within 180 days of first use. Includes 3 visits to CityWalk in the 180 days. 


3 Day with Park to Park Access - Adult (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$154.99  $117.99  $37.00  

Visit both parks in the same day.

Must use within 180 days of first use. Includes 3 visits to CityWalk in the 180 days. 


3 Day with Park to Park Access - Child (ages 3-9) (Florida Resident) 

Retail Price: AAA Member Price: AAA members save: 
$139.99  $107.99  $32.00  

Visit both parks in the same day.

Must use within 180 days of first use. Includes 3 visits to CityWalk in the 180 days.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 19, 2011)

I didn't read the fine print on the Costco Universal tickets, but if the days don't have to be used until 2014, that is a deal. Everytime we go to Disney World, my husband says - we've been so many times, I don't want to go again. I say - ok, you don't have to go. He always changes his mind, and goes. When we are there, he is the biggest kid in the group, and has to do all the rides. He can't leave until after the fireworks every night. 
Darlene


----------

